# Keeping ENWorld alive



## Macbeth (Oct 27, 2003)

According to Morruss' announcement, the server will go down. He said it was the 28th, but when exactly? How long do we have? Is it going down at midnight? 

And can we somehow keep some things going? Can we have a mass exodous to Nutikinland for the time being? I just signed up at Nutkinland, could all of the "hardcore" (the ones who post daily, if not more often) ENWorlder's just hop over there for the time being?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 27, 2003)

Apart from Nutkinland, there is also:

www.randomlingshouse.com/forums where you will find many friendly ENWorlders in their home from home, including Sniktch, Arwink (of the many story hours), Sir Osis of Liver, Crothian, alsih2o, myself of course, Knight Otu, skade, randomling, SilverMoon and many many more...feel free to drop in!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2003)

I've put a link to the EN World backup EZBoard in the main announcement at the top of each forum.  Also, the chat room will still be running as it is not located on the EN World server.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 27, 2003)

I didn't realize things were so dire financially. How much money do you need to keep things going? Note that I'm sure I don't have the funds necessary, but knowing what it will take might provide a goal for members wishing to make donations.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've put a link to the EN World backup EZBoard in the main announcement at the top of each forum.  Also, the chat room will still be running as it is not located on the EN World server.



Not to pry but how much do you need?
Maybe we can take up a collection?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh, man, Morrus, I wish you'd told me sooner.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Fo rmore info on donating, see the frontpage www.enworld.org


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2003)

Morrus, 

I posted some suggestions on the Meta forum on the ezboard.  It might be possible to have some threads transferred to other boards.  Thus, the EN World Chicago Gameday and EN World Boston Gameday threads have their counterpart at Creative Mountain Games.  I have faith that everything will be well in the long run.


----------



## GlockWork (Oct 28, 2003)

*Enworld given a few more days*

I am one of the admins at CyberStreet. It seems that management has seen fit to give the fund raising effort a few days before taking any action. Good luck guys!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Nothing to worry about, we've already got over 7 THOUSAND dollars in donations, so ENWorld is here to stay.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 28, 2003)

GlockWork said:
			
		

> I am one of the admins at CyberStreet. It seems that management has seen fit to give the fund raising effort a few days before taking any action. Good luck guys!




Thanks for being patient. It'll pay off. 

joe b.


----------



## Adlon (Oct 28, 2003)

Macbeth: I saw on another thread where you slightly questioned the validity of GlockWork.

I can confirm that the said poster IS the owner of Cyberstreet.


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't mean that to seem as sceptical as it did, but at the same time I had no way of being sure, so I wanted to make sure that if it was some kind of crazy hoax I wouldn't screw thing sup too much. Sorry to doubt the validity of GlockWorks' assertion, no insult is ment, I just had to take into account the anominity of the internet.


----------



## Adlon (Oct 28, 2003)

Your questioning his validity is in no way an affront of any kind. This IS Cyberspace, after all.

I can tell you that he'd take NO offense what so ever about your concerns.


----------



## Cergorach (Oct 28, 2003)

I had some computer trouble the last couple of days, so i haven't been on Enworld before a few minutes ago. I'll donate the moment i get home and have access to my credit card.

I'm really wondering how much traffic a site such as Enworld generates. I'm guessing +/- 200GB/month, but could someone provide me with some hard figures? I'm mostly just curious, but i'm also planning on setting up a community site (not specificly D20 or anything) in the next year or so and am wondering what kind of traffic a successful community site generates and how much it will cost...


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Oct 28, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> I had some computer trouble the last couple of days, so i haven't been on Enworld before a few minutes ago. I'll donate the moment i get home and have access to my credit card.
> 
> I'm really wondering how much traffic a site such as Enworld generates. I'm guessing +/- 200GB/month, but could someone provide me with some hard figures? I'm mostly just curious, but i'm also planning on setting up a community site (not specificly D20 or anything) in the next year or so and am wondering what kind of traffic a successful community site generates and how much it will cost...




How much traffic you generates really depends on your site. Most sites never break the 20GB/month range. The cost can vary greatly.  If you don't mind adds the free services will work out ok, or you can go with hosting for about $10/month to start.  That cost range will fit most sites out there.  Once you start to get large it gets expensive, closer to $500/month.


----------



## Cergorach (Oct 28, 2003)

Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> How much traffic you generates really depends on your site. Most sites never break the 20GB/month range. The cost can vary greatly.  If you don't mind adds the free services will work out ok, or you can go with hosting for about $10/month to start.  That cost range will fit most sites out there.  Once you start to get large it gets expensive, closer to $500/month.




I know that, but people talk more about expected costs than hard figures for example data traffic. Let's say that $500 gets you a co-location for a 2U rack and around 250GB of traffic per month. I can get that for half that amount, but also for double that amount (kind of dependant on the services rendered name, etc.). Also, when we're talking about 200GB+ it might be interesting to see if you can decrease your traffic (decrease size of images, smaller webpages, getting people faster to the places they want to go, etc.).

In short, i know what the services can cost, but do not know what kind of traffic such a site as this can create...


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Oct 28, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> I know that, but people talk more about expected costs than hard figures for example data traffic. Let's say that $500 gets you a co-location for a 2U rack and around 250GB of traffic per month. I can get that for half that amount, but also for double that amount (kind of dependant on the services rendered name, etc.). Also, when we're talking about 200GB+ it might be interesting to see if you can decrease your traffic (decrease size of images, smaller webpages, getting people faster to the places they want to go, etc.).
> 
> In short, i know what the services can cost, but do not know what kind of traffic such a site as this can create...




I'm not sure I understand you question.  RPG sites generate from 1 vistor per month to over a 100 vistors per sec.  So no I can't really answer that broad of question.


----------



## Cergorach (Oct 28, 2003)

Thomas Heretic said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understand you question.  RPG sites generate from 1 vistor per month to over a 100 vistors per sec.  So no I can't really answer that broad of question.




How much traffic does this site generate per month in GB and in page loads?


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Oct 28, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> How much traffic does this site generate per month in GB and in page loads?




Ahh it was really a specific question. 
I'll let Morrus answer that one if he wants.


----------

